# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Các cách chụp màn hình laptop siêu dễ bạn nên biết

## kiemsl34

Các cách chụp màn hình laptop siêu dễ bạn nên biết
*Cách chụp màn hình laptop* - là thủ thuật được người dùng máy tính quan tâm nhất hiện nay.  Bởi sự xuất hiện của những biện pháp chặn, không cho phép tải hoặc copy thông tin từ các trang web đã dần được sử dụng nhiều hơn. Và. cách duy nhất để bạn có thể lưu giữ những thông tin cần thiết là cần biết *cách chụp ảnh màn hình laptop*.


===>> Kho nhạc trữ tình Bolero cực hot: https://nhac.vn/album/nhac-tru-tinh-hot-grnj





*Chụp màn hình laptop để lưu giữ thông tin cần thiết*


Nếu trước giờ bạn chưa từng sử dụng hoặc chưa từng biết đến các cách chụp màn hình máy tính. Thì dưới đây là 3 cách chụp màn hình nhanh nhất, chính xác nhất và dễ nhất mà chúng tôi muốn giới thiệu đến bạn.
*Cách chụp màn hình máy tính laptop tự lưu, không cần Paint.*
Bạn có biết đây chính là cách chụp màn hình laptop dell, hp, asus, acer,... cực kì đơn giản. Sẽ không cần sự hỗ trợ từ các phần mềm trung gian như paint thì bạn vẫn có thể lưu lại những hình ảnh cần thiết. Đơn giản bạn chỉ cần sử dụng đến tổ hợp phím sau đây trên bàn phím máy tính.
Windows + PrtSc (Print Screen) - tổ hợp phím đơn giản cho mọi dòng máy, sẽ giúp bạn chụp màn hình máy tính thật nhanh.



Tổ hợp phím “thần thánh” hỗ trợ chụp màn hình laptop


=>> List *nhac tru tinh Bolero Mp3* hay nhất chỉ có tại Nhac.vn


Chú ý, trường hợp các dòng máy cũ phím prtsc không đứng riêng. Thì bạn cần nhấn thêm phím Fn để có thể kích hoạt phím PrtSc. Lúc này, tổ hợp phím bạn cần sẽ là Windows + Fn + PrtSc.
Hoặc nếu bạn không thể tìm thấy phím PrtSc, thì rất có thể bàn phím của bạn có chút thay đổi. Đừng lo lắng, hãy thử tìm xem có các nút dưới đây không. Vì dù tên gọi khác nhau nhưng chúng lại có chức năng tương đương với nhau.





Các định dạng nút chụp màn hình trên máy tính
Những bức hình có được từ cách chụp toàn màn hình laptop này, sẽ được lưu trong thư mục Pictures > Screenshots trên máy tính. Do đó, bạn có thể dễ dàng truy cập và lấy những bức hình cần thiết sau khi chụp.



Vị trí lưu file sau khi đã chụp
Cách chụp màn hình trên laptop và lưu ảnh với Paint và các phần mềm hỗ trợ
Cách chụp màn hình laptop win 10, win 7, win 8/8.1, win 10, thậm chí là cả win XP đều có thể nhờ đến sự hỗ trợ của công cụ Paint.
Lúc này bạn chỉ cần mở màn hình - giao diện mà bạn muốn chụp hình. Sau đó nhất nút Print Screen. Trên tất cả các dòng máy laptop hiện nay và để cả máy bàn thì nút này thường nằm ở góc trên, bên phải của bàn phím. Với những ký hiệu quen thuộc như:: “PrtScn”, “Prnt Scrn”, “PrintScr”,...

Phím chụp màn hình trên bàn phím Laptop
Tiếp đến bạn mở công cụ Paint (có thể mở thông qua nút window trên máy hoặc thông qua ô tìm kiếm). Sau đó dùng tổ hợp “Ctrl +V” để dán hình ảnh vừa chụp vào. Và cuối cùng là “Ctrl +S” để lưu hình ảnh  đến nơi bạn muốn lưu. Quả là 1 cách chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính laptop đơn giản đúng không nào.

Cách chụp màn hình nhờ sự hỗ trợ của công cụ paint
Đặc biệt, khi sử dụng cách này bạn còn có thể sử dụng những phần mềm hỗ trợ khác như Photoshop, AI,... Thậm chí là trực tiếp gửi vào tin nhắn của các ứng dụng như facebook, zalo, viber để gửi đi ngay lập tức. Hoàn toàn không bị bó buộc là phải sử dụng Paint.
Cách chụp màn hình trên laptop và lưu ảnh với Snipping Tool
Các bạn còn có thể làm tương tự như trên nhưng chỉ cần thay đổi một chút là không phải ấn phím “Print Screen” mà là “Alt+Print Screen”. Điều này giúp bạn có để chụp một cửa sổ trên màn hình máy tính.


===> *Nghe nhạc trữ tình* siêu hot chất lượng cao miễn phí


Cách chụp ảnh màn hình trên laptop bằng công cụ Snipping Tool trên máy tính
Đã nhắc đến Paint mà không nhắc đến Snipping Tool thì quả là một thiếu sót lớn. Bởi đây cũng là một trong những công cụ “miễn phí” có thể hỗ trợ cách chụp màn hình bằng laptop đã được tích hợp sẵn trong các phiên bản window. 
Theo những đánh giá từ người dùng thì đây là một trong những công cụ hữu ích nhất mà họ đã dùng khi sử dụng hệ điều hành window. Cách sử dụng Snipping Tool để chụp màn hình laptop cũng khá dễ dàng.
Bước 1: Đối với Windows 7, Windows 10 người dùng vào trực tiếp Start >> Accessories >> Snipping Tool để khởi động công cụ này.
Hoặc di chuột nhấp vào biểu tượng tìm kiếm và search từ Snipping Tool. Nhấp đôi chuột vào trong kết quả hiển thị nếu bạn đang dùng Windows 8/8.1.
Bước 2: Sau khi Snipping Tool đã được khởi động. Chọn và nhấp vào mũi tên ở bên phải chữ New. Lúc này hộp thoại mới xuất hiện bao gồm 4 tùy chọn cách chụp lại màn hình laptop để bạn có thể lựa chọn.
+ Free-form Snip: Hỗ trợ chụp tự do trên màn hình. Với hình ảnh nằm trong phạm vi đường khoanh mà bạn kéo trên màn hình.
+ Rectangular Snip: Chụp ảnh thành một khung hình chữ nhật
+ Window Snip: Chụp một cửa sổ đang mở trên máy.
+ Full-screen Snip: Toàn màn hình laptop sẽ được chụp lại.

*Cách điều chỉnh chế độ cắt bằng công cụ Snipping Tool*
Chọn cho mình một kiểu chụp phù hợp là bạn đã có thể lưu lại những phần thông tin cần thiết. Ở 2 lựa chọn đầu tiên bạn là người quyết định vùng chụp. 2 lựa chọn sau thì ứng dụng sẽ tự động chụp. Việc tiếp theo của bạn là dán chúng vào Paint, Photoshop hoặc bất kỳ phần mềm nào khác để chuyển đổi sang file hình ảnh.
Gợi ý cho bạn: Nếu là người thường xuyên phải chụp màn hình laptop. Thì bạn nên ghim hẳn công cụ Snipping Tool trên thanh taskbar. Điều này sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được khá thời gian khi cần chụp nhiều và liên tục.
==> *Nghe nhạc* Mp3 chất lượng cao.
Dù là mục đích sử dụng thông tin lưu trữ để làm gì. Thì cách chụp toàn bộ màn hình, chụp 1 cửa sổ chương trình, chụp 1 phần màn hình bất kỳ, đều là những thủ thuật mà người dùng máy tính nên biết. Hi vọng với những cách chụp hình màn hình laptop thông dụng ở trên, sẽ giúp bạn nhiều điều trong công việc của mình.

----------

